# Fight on a Public Bus (not suitable for minors)



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oJ7z...er_profilepage

This is effing crazy. I hate how the video comments have so many racial slurs. It doesn't matter which side you're on, there is no need for racial slurs. 

I think the bystanders could've done something to prevent the fight from escalating from a verbal to a physical one. I guess it's hard to actually do something when you're stuck in that kind of situation.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 8, 2009)

It's not showing up. It doesn't even show a link to click on??


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 8, 2009)

is it working now?


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 8, 2009)

yea it works now.


----------



## Manda-la (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow that is really really bad. I mean it's just a seat, really. However I do hate when people are hogging seats, it is plain rude but I'm not going to yell at someone and use their race to bash them because I want a seat. It's stupidity. A guy started a fight one day when I was on my way to work. I had to run to catch my bus and I get on and this guy is yelling at this other guy because he was taking two seats. They started pushing each other and the larger guy got pushed into me. The bus driver told them to stop or get off. I saw the same guy on the bus two days ago taking his kids to school and he told off a lady for taking up two seats. I felt really bad for his kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seriously now. This is why I hate people.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2009)

That crap is insane, most of the bystanders are looking like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...But hell the Asian lady was like  I may not know much English...But I know the word "Stupid" and your azz is ....That is C R A Z Y


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 8, 2009)

most of the bystanders were actually instigating and telling her to hit the black lady. then the black lady hit the asian lady first.


----------



## LatteQueen (Oct 8, 2009)

you don't mean to say 'YOU HATE PEOPLE' You mean to say 'YOU HATE WHAT PEOPLE DO OR SAY'...


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_most of the bystanders were actually instigating and telling her to hit the black lady. then the black lady hit the asian lady first._

 
Thats crazy ...it was so much yelling and my 7 y/o was in the room so I had to hit mute after the 2nd Stupid...he was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They said a bad word....LOL....OMG...People I tell ya...


----------



## LatteQueen (Oct 8, 2009)

I am sorry but that black lady was way in the wrong for putting her hands on the other lady first..that was totally wrong..First she's all mouth to the Asian lady and acting all tough and she throws the first punch and then gets the crap beaten out of her..real tough there lady..real tough..


----------



## moopoint (Oct 8, 2009)

That is unbelievable. Just wow.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteQueen* 

 
_you don't mean to say 'YOU HATE PEOPLE' You mean to say 'YOU HATE WHAT PEOPLE DO OR SAY'..._

 
wait what are you referring to? did i say that? *scratches head*


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Thats crazy ...it was so much yelling and my 7 y/o was in the room so I had to hit mute after the 2nd Stupid...he was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They said a bad word....LOL....OMG...People I tell ya..._

 

haha how cute of your son. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yea i should've totally put a warning to lower your speakers and tell all children to leave the room. lol


----------



## LatteQueen (Oct 8, 2009)

of course there's going to be racial slurs on there..it's youtube.....all folks see is a chinese lady and a black lady and that equates to..GOOK AND NI**ER..that's all folks who go on there see..


----------



## LatteQueen (Oct 8, 2009)

sorry I thought I clicked onto Manda-la's post to reply to her with that..don't know what happened..but it wasn't meant to you ..Her post was what I was responding to of her saying that remark..


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 8, 2009)

they were both two old to be acting in such a manner. but to be realistic how else should one act with someone yelling fuck you in your face

fights happen from time to time.. chuck it up to humanity.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 8, 2009)

reminds me the time my dad got assaulted by a couple of latino gang members. he was in chinatown and he witnessed the gang members tagging up the side of a public bus, he told them to stop and then they came over and start hitting him and kicking him till he fell down, then kicked him in his head a few more times. all the bystanders just watched, no one even called 911, my dad had to call 911 himself. my dad suffered from a concussion and ever since that incident, he has been more angry and has been taking anti-depressants.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteQueen* 

 
_of course there's going to be racial slurs on there..it's youtube.....all folks see is a chinese lady and a black lady and that equates to..GOOK AND NI**ER..that's all folks who go on there see.._

 
yea it's inevitable and i hate it.


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 9, 2009)

Lil'MAMJ, thats awful. Your poor dad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just dont understand people at all. What gives people the right to think that theyhave the right to tag something, and if someone tells them its wrong (heaven forbid anyone have some kind of morals!) they beat them up!!
Same goes with this woman. I hate seat hoggers too, but christ, its a seat!!! I dont want to sit next to a bitchy woman anyways. i'd rather stand. One day i was taking the bus/train to school. i had a shit ton of bags (filled with props for a scene we were doing in class). The bus was empty except for 5 people, so i took an extra seat to put my bags on. Then this girl comes on and asks me to move my stuff so she could sit. Now i was annoyed. really annoyed. it was 7 am and i didnt even want to do this project, and this lady HAS to pick my seat out of the 20 something available, but i gave her the god damned seat and moved all my shit to another set of open seats. Im not gonna argue with her and be crazy. Just like if someone didnt wanna scooch for me, yea, id be pissed... but im not gonna punch them.

I remember there was an incident a couple of years ago in my neighbourhood when a teenage girl beat up a  very pregnant woman at a bus stop at night, with two fully grown men watching. they didnt do a damn thing. the woman had to ask the bus driver for help when he showed up. 

people are seriously disgusting.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Lil'MAMJ, thats awful. Your poor dad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just dont understand people at all. What gives people the right to think that theyhave the right to tag something, and if someone tells them its wrong (heaven forbid anyone have some kind of morals!) they beat them up!!
Same goes with this woman. I hate seat hoggers too, but christ, its a seat!!! I dont want to sit next to a bitchy woman anyways. i'd rather stand. One day i was taking the bus/train to school. i had a shit ton of bags (filled with props for a scene we were doing in class). The bus was empty except for 5 people, so i took an extra seat to put my bags on. Then this girl comes on and asks me to move my stuff so she could sit. Now i was annoyed. really annoyed. it was 7 am and i didnt even want to do this project, and this lady HAS to pick my seat out of the 20 something available, but i gave her the god damned seat and moved all my shit to another set of open seats. Im not gonna argue with her and be crazy. Just like if someone didnt wanna scooch for me, yea, id be pissed... but im not gonna punch them.

I remember there was an incident a couple of years ago in my neighbourhood when a teenage girl beat up a  very pregnant woman at a bus stop at night, with two fully grown men watching. they didnt do a damn thing. the woman had to ask the bus driver for help when he showed up. 

people are seriously disgusting._

 
oh dear that's horrible! sometimes i feel so disappointed at people. then again on a brighter note, there are people that will show you random acts of kindness and it'll totally make your day. one time i was at newport beach with my friends, this middle-aged guy was backing out of his driveway and i was about to cross his path so he stopped, let me go, and SMILED. like a genuine smile. i wasn't expecting him to smile. I was expecting him to get all pissy cuz he had to let me go. i don't know why i'l never forget that but it made me feel really happy. haha


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 9, 2009)

Why weren't both of them kicked off of the bus?  Honestly... if keep a fight going past the point of self defense, you're just as much of a problem as the person who started the whole thing.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 9, 2009)

L1LMAMAJ, I'm sorry to hear that happened to your dad.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Why weren't both of them kicked off of the bus?  Honestly... if keep a fight going past the point of self defense, you're just as much of a problem as the person who started the whole thing._

 
i think if they were both kicked off the bus, they would fight each other right there on the streets. but it's true what u said, i agree


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_L1LMAMAJ, I'm sorry to hear that happened to your dad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks for your concern. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




one of the gang members got caught not because of what he did to my dad but because he had committed a crime later on in the same week. i don't think he was ever convicted of what he did to my dad but yes he did get caught. still makes me feel angry though. he was under 18 so i think they just sent him to juvie.


----------



## liciouslilly (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_reminds me the time my dad got assaulted by a couple of latino gang members. he was in chinatown and he witnessed the gang members tagging up the side of a public bus, he told them to stop and then they came over and start hitting him and kicking him till he fell down, then kicked him in his head a few more times. all the bystanders just watched, no one even called 911, my dad had to call 911 himself. my dad suffered from a concussion and ever since that incident, he has been more angry and has been taking anti-depressants. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think that's what really angers me most about this whole situation.  Everyone is just standing around and watching.  I mean what the F*@K?  Seriously?!  I also don't understand why that idiot of a guy taped the whole thing.  What is the purpose of that?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liciouslilly* 

 
_I think that's what really angers me most about this whole situation.  Everyone is just standing around and watching.  I mean what the F*@K?  Seriously?!  I also don't understand why that idiot of a guy taped the whole thing.  What is the purpose of that?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yea it was almost like people were waiting for a show (most of the chinese bystanders were shouting "hit her!" in chinese, only like one of them said, "don't fight!").


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 9, 2009)

That reminded me of the kind of fights I witnessed in high school! And these are two fully grown women fighting over a bus seat?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow that video was intense... I am surprised that nobody tried to stop the fight but i understand that a lot of people don't want to get invovled now days... especially if it involves strangers.

L1LMAMAJ im sorry about your dad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 did the guys get arrested and charged?? I can definitely relate to your story..  My dad is chinese/thai and he has a very thick asian accent... He works in construction so he meets a lot of new people when ever there is a new project.  This caucasian guy was assigned as his helper, and just so happen his dad died in the vietnam war in the 60's... He thought my dad was Vietnamese so he started saying all these racial slurs, my dad was like im not Vietnamese and im sorry about your dad... but the guy got a 2 x 4 lumber and hit my dad in the head with it, catching him off guard.  Luckily my dad didnt knock out and was able to defend himself until some of the other workers stopped the fight. This was about 17 years ago, i remember seeing my dad in the hospital and seeing his arm sliced open cuz the guy threw a mirror at him..


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_That reminded me of the kind of fights I witnessed in high school! And these are two fully grown women fighting over a bus seat?



_

 
ahahaha, i love your lil clips!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Wow that video was intense... I am surprised that nobody tried to stop the fight but i understand that a lot of people don't want to get invovled now days... especially if it involves strangers.

L1LMAMAJ im sorry about your dad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 did the guys get arrested and charged?? I can definitely relate to your story..  My dad is chinese/thai and he has a very thick asian accent... He works in construction so he meets a lot of new people when ever there is a new project.  This caucasian guy was assigned as his helper, and just so happen his dad died in the vietnam war in the 60's... He thought my dad was Vietnamese so he started saying all these racial slurs, my dad was like im not Vietnamese and im sorry about your dad... but the guy got a 2 x 4 lumber and hit my dad in the head with it, catching him off guard.  Luckily my dad didnt knock out and was able to defend himself until some of the other workers stopped the fight. This was about 17 years ago, i remember seeing my dad in the hospital and seeing his arm sliced open cuz the guy threw a mirror at him.._

 
wtf??? so the dude tried to hurt ur dad just because he had something against the Vietnamese and thought ur dad was Vietnamese? that is such a lame excuse. i'm sorry about what happened to your dad!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_wtf??? so the dude tried to hurt ur dad just because he had something against the Vietnamese and thought ur dad was Vietnamese? that is such a lame excuse. i'm sorry about what happened to your dad!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





yeah that i guess you can put it like that.  and the sad part is, my dad never had any prejudice against people, until this incident. i see how this cycle can be never ending...


----------



## cherry24 (Oct 9, 2009)

thats just crazy!

My friend was on the bus one day and a middle aged woman started making racist comments after an asia girl came on the bus and then to the busdriver. She was basically talking very loudly to the person next her saying that foreigners had no place here and they were ruining the country etc etc. The whole thing escalated as people started telling her to shut up and that she was crazy. The busman pull over and asked her to get out and she refused to move. Then my friend(and this is why I love her) started chanting softly and then louder and louder "OFF THE BUS, OFF THE BUS", everyone on the bus joined in and the woman left. 

Whenever I think of this story it just makes me happy, there are awful people out there but the majority are good.


----------



## Boasorte (Oct 9, 2009)

Black lady got washed, good for her, she shouldn't have been in that other lady's face like that.
THis may sound stupid, but I just hate it when blk ppl think other races are scared of them just bcuz, well, she just got her ass handed to her. WHy didn't she just leave her alone, no she wanted to provoke her, that's what she gets... no idea what Chineses lady was saying, I only know 3 Chinese words

BTW to be honest, I wouldn't involve myself in a fight either, unless it was people I know, too many stories about ppl trying to stop fights, and getting hurt themselves, but I don't think these 2 ladies were any danger so someone could have done something BEFORE hand


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Black lady got washed, good for her, she shouldn't have been in that other lady's face like that.
THis may sound stupid, but I just hate it when blk ppl think other races are scared of them just bcuz, well, she just got her ass handed to her. WHy didn't she just leave her alone, no she wanted to provoke her, that's what she gets... no idea what Chineses lady was saying, I only know 3 Chinese words

BTW to be honest, I wouldn't involve myself in a fight either, unless it was people I know, too many stories about ppl trying to stop fights, and getting hurt themselves, but I don't think these 2 ladies were any danger so someone could have done something BEFORE hand_

 
What makes you think it was the black woman who provoked the confrontation. I heard what the Chinese lady was saying real clear. FUCK YOU real loud all up in her face. Now to be realistic do you think another black chick would get away with that. Hells no. So i'm serious I'm not shocked ..


----------



## RedRibbon (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow, people are keraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazay.

In London recently (well in June) the underground went on strike and I had an exam so I had to get on a real crowded bus and we there were practically no fights, I thikn people were just resigned to their fate and that they wouldn't be getting off the bus quickly because there was more buses on the road.

Anyway, once I was sitting at the back of the bus and this old lady got on with her husband and she was going to sit opposite me.  There's a little hump there and she couldn't balance so she looked at me and smiled and I said she could rest her hand on my knee whilst she got into her seat.  This guy out of nowhere decided to gte involved and start shouting the odds about how she had no right to touch me etc..and that people shouldn't get on the bus if they can't use it themselves.  I didn't see what he had to do with it so I gave him what for in a polite way and he decided to get off the bus and wait for the next one.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 9, 2009)

I actually live in the city where this happen and I know that bus but I have never taken that bus before. Since I don't have a youtube account and can't see the translation, can anyone tell me which lady was hogging the seat?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Why weren't both of them kicked off of the bus?  Honestly... if keep a fight going past the point of self defense, you're just as much of a problem as the person who started the whole thing._

 
Because its a 60 foot bus and since the fight was at the very back of the bus, the driver couldn't see what was happening in the back.


----------



## Sojourner (Oct 9, 2009)

This is why I stay the hell away from youtube...I think it's soul-destroying in more ways than one, I don't believe in censorship as such but the awful fights and situations that are posted on there only encourage people to be mean and cruel. 

We're all shocked by this clip but there are losers out there (I know a few haha) who sit there watching these clips all day, laughing. It's so revolting how racism is just bubbling below the surface of many people (not just white people) and it only takes a little something for it to come pouring out. Sometimes it really feels like things are regressing, well here in the UK at least, there is an increasing tolerance of racism IMO, it's like a post-multiculturalism reaction.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_I actually live in the city where this happen and I know that bus but I have never taken that bus before. Since I don't have a youtube account and can't see the translation, can anyone tell me which lady was hogging the seat?_

 
it was on the local news last night. they said it was the 29 columbus?? i'm not sure since i hardly ever take the bus. it did look like it was going through the stockton st tunnel between chinatown and downtown.

according to the chinese lady, the black lady was "hogging" the seat and she asked her nicely if she could move. then that's when the fighting/screaming started. since the video started in the middle of the argument, who knows what happened exactly? maybe the chinese lady kinda nudged her and the black lady got defensive, maybe the chinese lady really did ask nicely and the black lady was just acting like a bitch. who knows?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 9, 2009)

one time when i was really little (maybe like 6 or 7 years old), i was on the bus with my aunt going somewhere. all of a sudden, this crazy old asian lady was yelling at me, telling me i don't have manners and that i was staring at her. i wasn't even staring at her!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2009)

^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My nail tech is always getting into it with someone...I told her it's because she is always yelling when she talks to people...she always blames it on the fact that she is half black/ half asian...I told her I blame it on the fact that she is just crazy as hell and needs to calm down


----------



## boba (Oct 9, 2009)

This was all over the news last night. Its amazing how fast this video spreaded out. Im rooting for the chinese lady for defending herself though because i know that a lot of asian chinese people are afraid to defend themselves when they are confronted this way. But damn this is going to stir up a lot of topics about race and stuff now.

By my guess this should be bus 30, 45, 9x, 9ax, 9bx. Im just glad i dont have to take any of those buses any more now that i drive. i hate to see things like this.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_This is why I stay the hell away from youtube...I think it's soul-destroying in more ways than one, I don't believe in censorship as such but the awful fights and situations that are posted on there only encourage people to be mean and cruel. 

We're all shocked by this clip but there are losers out there (I know a few haha) who sit there watching these clips all day, laughing. It's so revolting how racism is just bubbling below the surface of many people (not just white people) and it only takes a little something for it to come pouring out. Sometimes it really feels like things are regressing, well here in the UK at least, there is an increasing tolerance of racism IMO, it's like a post-multiculturalism reaction._

 
totally agree about the youtube thing. i won't stay away from youtube though because i think it gives you a raw picture of how the world really is. it's a crazy world out there and people can be *mean.*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boba* 

 
_This was all over the news last night. Its amazing how fast this video spreaded out. Im rooting for the chinese lady for defending herself though because i know that a lot of asian chinese people are afraid to defend themselves when they are confronted this way. But damn this is going to stir up a lot of topics about race and stuff now._

 
i know what you mean about asians not defending themselves. it's like that for my parents (dad especially). my dad was born and raised in the US but he acts so scared and shy when someone picks on him. he just never wants to "start trouble." we always tell him, it's not "starting trouble" if you are defending yourself. so everytime something happens, me or my brothers have to speak for him which makes us look like the bad guys...for my mom, she does defend herself but her English isn't very good (you can understand her but her grammar's wrong) so she never knows what exactly to say when she's in those kind of situations.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_What makes you think it was the black woman who provoked the confrontation. I heard what the Chinese lady was saying real clear. FUCK YOU real loud all up in her face. Now to be realistic do you think another black chick would get away with that. Hells no. So i'm serious I'm not shocked .._

 
i know what you mean but the black lady did start hitting the chinese lady first. yea and i agree that another black girl would not let the chinese lady get so far as to saying the second fuck you.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2009)

I must say I am not a violent person....But screaming F* You and You're Stupid  2" from my face... about the 2nd round of that crap would have made something pop off......The sad part was all of this was over a seat...did either of the B**&*'s ever sit down...I didnt watch the entire thing I admit...But damn....

Both of their Crazy Asses need to be B*^%$ slapped for acting so crazy!


----------



## user79 (Oct 9, 2009)

Is it wrong that this video kind of made me laugh?

Gosh, people are so ridiculous. "YOU....ARE....STUPID!" Damn, woman got told! lol

I don't understand why this would turn into a race issue - just 2 crazy women going batshit.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Black lady got washed, good for her, she shouldn't have been in that other lady's face like that.
THis may sound stupid, but I just hate it when blk ppl think other races are scared of them just bcuz, well, she just got her ass handed to her. WHy didn't she just leave her alone, no she wanted to provoke her, that's what she gets... no idea what Chineses lady was saying, I only know 3 Chinese words

BTW to be honest, I wouldn't involve myself in a fight either, unless it was people I know, too many stories about ppl trying to stop fights, and getting hurt themselves, but I don't think these 2 ladies were any danger so someone could have done something BEFORE hand_

 
I know what you mean.  I am tired of the "black bitch" mentality alltogether.  I see it *all the time*.  This Black chick thought she was going to intimidate that Asian lady.  But clearly she picked the wrong one because she jumped up to get beat down.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Is it wrong that this video kind of made me laugh?

Gosh, people are so ridiculous. "YOU....ARE....STUPID!" Damn, woman got told! lol

*I don't understand why this would turn into a race issue* - just 2 crazy women going batshit._

 
Agreed!! Just two Crazy Bitches acting like thugs on a bus


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Is it wrong that this video kind of made me laugh?

Gosh, people are so ridiculous. "YOU....ARE....STUPID!" Damn, woman got told! lol

I don't understand why this would turn into a race issue - just 2 crazy women going batshit._

 
you know people, they turn everything into a race issue. it always ends up like one race vs. another race. it shouldn't even be! if it was just two black girls fighting over a seat on the bus, it would not get this much attention!


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 9, 2009)

unfortunately, for a LOT of people, race is all they see. It dictates everyone and explains all.


----------



## boba (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Is it wrong that this video kind of made me laugh?

Gosh, people are so ridiculous. "YOU....ARE....STUPID!" Damn, woman got told! lol

I don't understand why this would turn into a race issue - just 2 crazy women going batshit._

 
I kind of laughed at it too. But not histerically just a little giggle here and there. I didnt even know about this till my friends told me to watch it. they told me that it was extremely funny.

I just hope this doesnt start fights with asians and blacks here in SF.


----------



## Boasorte (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_What makes you think it was the black woman who provoked the confrontation. I heard what the Chinese lady was saying real clear. FUCK YOU real loud all up in her face. Now to be realistic do you think another black chick would get away with that. Hells no. So i'm serious I'm not shocked .._

 

Aziajs understood what I was saying

OMG why are ppl talking about Asian vs Blacks, like that's why they were fighting? I think it was over a seat, no?
Yall making it seem like theres gonna be some world war because of this, chill out ppl


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 9, 2009)

seriously. This woman barely speaks english and you're going to pick a fight with her? Are you kidding me! That is just pure ignorance.  It goes to show you how many PSYCHO people there are out there.
And the girl hit the asian lady first so she got what she deserved.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherry24* 

 
_thats just crazy!

My friend was on the bus one day and a middle aged woman started making racist comments after an asia girl came on the bus and then to the busdriver. She was basically talking very loudly to the person next her saying that foreigners had no place here and they were ruining the country etc etc. The whole thing escalated as people started telling her to shut up and that she was crazy. The busman pull over and asked her to get out and she refused to move. Then my friend(and this is why I love her) started chanting softly and then louder and louder "OFF THE BUS, OFF THE BUS", everyone on the bus joined in and the woman left. 

Whenever I think of this story it just makes me happy, there are awful people out there but the majority are good._

 
Priceless!!!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_it was on the local news last night. they said it was the 29 columbus?? i'm not sure since i hardly ever take the bus. it did look like it was going through the stockton st tunnel between chinatown and downtown.

according to the chinese lady, the black lady was "hogging" the seat and she asked her nicely if she could move. then that's when the fighting/screaming started. since the video started in the middle of the argument, who knows what happened exactly? maybe the chinese lady kinda nudged her and the black lady got defensive, maybe the chinese lady really did ask nicely and the black lady was just acting like a bitch. who knows?_

 
it's actually the 20 Columbus. The 20 Columbus doesn't go through the Stockton St. tunnel. Only the 9x, 30 and 45 goes through it. You must be talking about the Broadway St. tunnel. I take muni all the time but the #20 bus, I never took it before.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boba* 

 
_This was all over the news last night. Its amazing how fast this video spreaded out. Im rooting for the chinese lady for defending herself though because i know that a lot of asian chinese people are afraid to defend themselves when they are confronted this way. But damn this is going to stir up a lot of topics about race and stuff now.

By my guess this should be bus 30, 45, 9x, 9ax, 9bx. Im just glad i dont have to take any of those buses any more now that i drive. i hate to see things like this._

 
The newsperson said on the segment it's a 20 Columbus bus. The 20 Columbus bus doesn't go through the Stockton St. tunnel between Chinatown and downtown.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_it's actually the 20 Columbus. The 20 Columbus doesn't go through the Stockton St. tunnel. Only the 9x, 30 and 45 goes through it. You must be talking about the Broadway St. tunnel. I take muni all the time but the #20 bus, I never took it before._

 
yea i don't know my tunnels. i never take the bus really


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_it's actually the 20 Columbus. The 20 Columbus doesn't go through the Stockton St. tunnel. Only the 9x, 30 and 45 goes through it. You must be talking about the Broadway St. tunnel. I take muni all the time but the #20 bus, I never took it before._

 
funny cuz the guy who posted the video said in his description that it was the 30 or 45. iono who to believe but whatever cuz that's not the main point of the topic


----------



## RedRibbon (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My nail tech is always getting into it with someone...I told her it's because she is always yelling when she talks to people...she always blames it on the fact that she is half black/ half asian...I told her I blame it on the fact that she is just crazy as hell and needs to calm down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Tish, you slay me!


----------



## Boasorte (Oct 10, 2009)

This was on Media Takeout smh and it got a bunch of hits on Youtube already
and to answer the OP ?? about why was this video taped :
Ppl love to see fights, sad as it sounds 

and u never know what may have happened from that fight, it would have smart to have documented proof u just never know these days


----------



## Sojourner (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_totally agree about the youtube thing. i won't stay away from youtube though because i think it gives you a raw picture of how the world really is. it's a crazy world out there and people can be *mean.*_

 
It's true, it is a reflection of society...I am not criticising all that watch youtube, I personally cannot watch it because I'm hypersensitive (not a good thing) and when I see this kind of stuff it's embedded in my memory for life. I end up overanalysing it and lamenting the state of humanity. I can't cope with it!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I don't understand why this would turn into a race issue - just 2 crazy women going batshit._

 
The reason race is being discussed is because in the original post, you will see that it says that the youtube comments left by users for this fight clip are filled with racial slurs...this tends to happen in all user comments on Yahoo, MSN, Youtube etc...I swear the most uneducated, revolting views spew out in user comments. So I think that's why the race thing came up. In any case, I don't think that if the fight was between two white women that this story would have made it on to the news at all. It's a subtle shit-stirring media thing.


----------



## LatteQueen (Oct 10, 2009)

they can yell F**K You all in my face as long as they keep their hands to themselves...put your hands on me and it's on....


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_funny cuz the guy who posted the video said in his description that it was the 30 or 45. iono who to believe but whatever cuz that's not the main point of the topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
After thinking about it, I think it can be a 9x or 30. I don't think it can be the 45. I took all those buses before and the 45 doesn't have that split thing in the middle to make the bus longer.


----------



## Merula (Oct 10, 2009)

I've been taking the bus for the longest time and until recently did it get really weird. This tall white girl gets in the bus asking for a EBT location, and no one answered (we're in a really poor spanish area) so she switches to asking the same thing Spanish. No one knows. She then tells her "beaner" (word she used) to hurry up and get in. She's arguing with him from the get-go, using racial slurs in English and Spanish. He pays, sits down, she's yelling. Then it escalates to screaming. The bus driver tells her to quiet down unless she wants to get off. She argues that the guy ripped her off her last $20 for a taxi and went the wrong way. She starts screaming at the guy. At this point her voice changes and I look to my side and she's choking and hitting the guy she came in with. The bus does a sudden stop and gets yelled at to get down. The Mexican guy just quietly shuffles himself out, with this tall blonde girl yelling and trying to hit him out on the street. How freaking sad/pathetic. 

No, no one next to them did anything. I think they assumed the guy would defend himself but he just sat there being hit and chocked. What form of relationship is that?


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Oct 10, 2009)

Don't start a fight if your ass can't fight. That girl had no right screaming at the lady. It's a god damn seat. Find another one if it means that much to you. Screaming and getting in somebody's face is not going to make them move.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 10, 2009)

yea at the end of the day, they're still fighting over a god damn seat! it's ridiculous!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 10, 2009)

From someone who has observed bus/transit area fights back home, it's a scary thing.  You don't want to get involved.  When someone is walking away with bruises and blood, the last thing you want to do is get caught in the cross hairs because a) you're not sure who to defend, b) you could get hurt yourself, or c) you could try, get hurt, and still not solve anything and legally become a participant yourself.  Sometimes as a bystander, you feel the best way to help is to document something as clearly as possible so that it can later be handed over as evidence.
Another problem is, some of the places where these fights have occurred, you find a ride free zone.  So a fight can start on a bus or in the transit area and they can quickly run away and hop on another bus before a clear enough description is given for transit or city police to go after them.  Also, as some of the fights I've seen appear to be gang related, I don't want to get involved and end up shit listed if I have to travel through the area frequently.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Oct 11, 2009)

looks like the asian lady socked it to her! i dunno what happened but that was very entertaining. no reason to get upset it happens and i thought it was pretty funny. the black lady should have never hit her first.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_From someone who has observed bus/transit area fights back home, it's a scary thing.  You don't want to get involved.  When someone is walking away with bruises and blood, the last thing you want to do is get caught in the cross hairs because a) you're not sure who to defend, b) you could get hurt yourself, or c) you could try, get hurt, and still not solve anything and legally become a participant yourself.  Sometimes as a bystander, you feel the best way to help is to document something as clearly as possible so that it can later be handed over as evidence.
Another problem is, some of the places where these fights have occurred, you find a ride free zone.  So a fight can start on a bus or in the transit area and they can quickly run away and hop on another bus before a clear enough description is given for transit or city police to go after them.  Also, as some of the fights I've seen appear to be gang related, I don't want to get involved and end up shit listed if I have to travel through the area frequently._

 

so very true!


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 11, 2009)

This clip is insane. I like how the younger lady was telling them how immature all that was - at least she somewhat took control of the situation. And funny how the first thing anyone learns in another language are cuss words, jeez.

When I use to live in Frisco and took the bus to Chinatown (I went to Elementary there) - I hated it (mainly because I was ass height and the ass to face isn't pleasant by any means lol). They were so crowded and rude about everything. 

Anyways, people these days forget the simple etiquette rules about everything.


----------



## Monica (Oct 11, 2009)

Those women are complete idiots. Period.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_This clip is insane. I like how the younger lady was telling them how immature all that was - at least she somewhat took control of the situation. And funny how the first thing anyone learns in another language are cuss words, jeez.

When I use to live in Frisco and took the bus to Chinatown (I went to Elementary there) - I hated it (mainly because I was ass height and the ass to face isn't pleasant by any means lol). They were so crowded and rude about everything. 

Anyways, people these days forget the simple etiquette rules about everything._

 
i went to elementary in chinatown too!! did u go to commodore stockton???


----------



## stronqerx (Oct 12, 2009)

All I gotta say is, Thank god I finally got a car this year. Not that I would have a problem taking public transportation, but trust me taking public transportation in new york for almost all my life...I got used to seeing crap like this..maybe even worse. Even on the LIRR, having to take back the train on a weekend being with all the drunk club heads...acting like a bunch of fools (not saying all of them, but most). I am sorry, but to me this is not a race issue, and the bystanders were wrong for egging them on, but I wouldn't try to stop it unless it was really life threatening. I used to just listen to my zune, even when the battery died I would still pretend I was listening to it...always got some crazy trying to talk to me..lmao. /end rant.


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_i went to elementary in chinatown too!! did u go to commodore stockton???_

 
Hella late but YES!
I left after 2nd grade in 93'.
My best childhood memories came from that school...
Pittsburg is so lame lol.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_Hella late but YES!
I left after 2nd grade in 93'.
My best childhood memories came from that school...
Pittsburg is so lame lol._

 

hahah cool!! i think i was in kindergarten or 1st grade in '93?? maybe we played together there?? yea i miss that school. it was so fun. ahh the good ol days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i don't miss the craziness in Chinatown where it was super dirty and crowded.


----------



## User27 (Oct 30, 2009)

*****


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_YouTube - MTA: Bus Beating Not Hate Crime

This dumb stuff started back in 2005 here and even 14 year olds carry cell phones and catch fights to upload on youtube and Myspace. My fiance and I used to work opposite shifts and I'd catch the bus if we were bad off on time. I'm catching the 51 bus here and watch high schoolers provoke a 6 year old boy on his way to elementary school and this older kid gets in his face and starts yelling "you crippin?" over and over. The kid tried to get away and they shoved him into the center aisle and started grinding his face into the floor while punching him in the ribs. I yelled for the bus driver and he refused to do anything and next thing I know, I broke the law. I yanked the kid off the younger one who was punching him badly and shoved him to the tiling of the back of the bus and that younger kid ran faster than I've seen to the back door screaming and crying. I went up to that driver and asked him how the hell he could let that go on and he said that he learned a long time ago to stay out of their dealings and said that he hoped I enjoyed having to keep catching the bus when I took his number down.

Needless to say I got to Mondawmin Mall and had to head back to the area to find the kid in a security van while giving descriptions of the older kids. I never found him and I never saw him on the bus after that but my fiance quit allowing me to ride the bus alone. That one up above made CNN news but we have so many here that don't and it's disturbing. I'm honestly not allowed on a bus without a knife on me because my fiance fears our bus drivers not looking out for passengers and guys getting kicks out of starting random fights to record. I don't see these as hate crimes so much as ignorance to humanity crimes but you learn a lot living in a city. I never heard about this one but our news focuses more on the stabbings, shootings, drug busts and beatings that go on. I'm glad holidays are coming because it throws in positive vibes somewhere but they're getting harder to find the rest of the year._

 
oh dear, that's horrible. you are a very brave person for jumping in. not many people would do that. you did a good thing.


----------

